# What is the best Acacia Strain album?



## samu (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been meaning to get into these guys but I don't know where to start. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 15, 2012)

im not a huge fan of the acacia strain but the only album i could really get into is wormwood


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 15, 2012)

I love wormwood. It's been the soundtrack for my workouts for months now and it still gets me pumped 'n shit.
I like the way they're heading to (the demos DL posted a while ago were fucking awesome).
The dead walk is super pissed, too.


----------



## -One- (Apr 15, 2012)

My personal preference is _Wormwood_, which is like modern hardcore with a lot of influence from Meshuggah.
However, I also really dig _Continent_, _...And Life Is Very Long_, and _3750_.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Apr 15, 2012)

Continent is my alltime favourite.


----------



## -One- (Apr 15, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I love wormwood. It's been the soundtrack for my workouts for months now and it still gets me pumped ln shit.
> I like the way they're heading to (the demos DL posted a while ago were fucking awesome).
> The dead walk is super pissed, too.


Also, is there any way you can link me to these demos? I can't find any.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 15, 2012)

Check out their song "Smoke ya later"


----------



## broj15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Dead walk - really aggressive, hate fueled record. Music is OK but the lyrics are great and its just a really heavy album
Continent - great concept and lyrics. Music improved alot. Still angry of course.
Wormwood - lyrically, not as good as continent, but musically its probably their best album.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 15, 2012)

-One- said:


> Also, is there any way you can link me to these demos? I can't find any.


He had them online for like 2 days, then deleted them again.
Sorry


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 15, 2012)

i love wormwood but continent is far more pissed off than their other albums(not that their not great)


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Continent is my favorite, followed by The Dead Walk, then Wormwood. You really can't go wrong with TAS


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 15, 2012)

3750 > everythin else by a mile.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Their first two albums always slightly reminded me of Parkway Drive lol


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2012)

3750


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2012)

Start with the whole discography and work your way up. My personal favorite is probably The Dead Walk.



Seriously fucking heavy.


----------



## ByDesign (Apr 15, 2012)

The Dead Walk. So aggressive, so heavy, lots of technicality here and there too, some subtle meshuggah influence. I think they went downhill after that. I think The Dead Walk would have the hardest TAS material to try and learn.


----------



## ByDesign (Apr 15, 2012)

I mean



Compared to



come on guys...


----------



## Compton (Apr 15, 2012)

3750


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Dead Walk


----------



## Rojne (Apr 16, 2012)

Wormwood..

_We destroy the things that make the world go round, 
we are the reason there is blood on the ground_


----------



## broj15 (Apr 16, 2012)

ByDesign said:


> I mean
> 
> youtube vid
> 
> ...


 
Thats not a very good comparison. There are plenty of songs that are on Wormwood that are more technical than beast.
for example


----------



## ByDesign (Apr 16, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Thats not a very good comparison. There are plenty of songs that are on Wormwood that are more technical than beast.
> for example




Still really simplistic in comparison. Also lyircs on TDW are so much better. Managed to be brutal but not cheesy.. wormwood is terrible!


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 16, 2012)

I disagree, and I'm not the only one. They're an incredibly consistent band. Wormwood is great. I don't know if I'd say it's their best, but I don't think I could actually pick one of their albums out as the best, precisely because they are so consistent.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 16, 2012)

If i was forced to pick my favorite i would probably have to say Continent. the concept, lyrics, and music just come together to create a great heavy metal album. The rest of thier stuff is awesome and is on heavy rotation in my cd player, but i always come back to Continent. 

I also love the lyrics on Wormwood. It feels like Vincent is completely fed up with the human race (not that he hasn't always been ). Maybe it's because i can relate to them. In the past 2 months I've come to realize just how shitty and corrupt my town and 98% of the people in it really are. If the whole place burned down tonight i would probably just go the cliff tops that over look this shit hole and just watch it burn and laugh while listening to that album lol.
/OT rant


----------

